# New Horror Film Tales of Halloween Coming



## MorbidFun (May 8, 2012)

http://www.imdb.com/news/ni57952945/










HOLLYWOOD, CA (October 24, 2014) - Epic Pictures Group announced today that it will collaborate with top directors to finance and produce a brand new horror anthology, named Tales of Halloween.

Eleven directors, renowned for their influential contribution to the horror movie genre, have joined forces with Epic Pictures under the name The October Society to create a series of interconnected stories, each with a unique Halloween theme. The directors include Joe Begos (Almost Human), Darren Lynn Bousman (Saw II, III & IV), Axelle Carolyn (Soulmate), Adam Gierasch (Night of the Demons), Andrew Kasch (Never Sleep Again: The Elm Street Legacy), Neil Marshall (The Descent), Mike Mendez (Big *** Spider!), Dave Parker (The Hills Run Red), Ryan Schifrin (Abominable), John Skipp (Stay at Home Dad), and Paul Solet (Grace). Directors Kasch and Skipp are to co-direct one of the short films together.

Tales of Halloween will be produced by Patrick Ewald and Shaked Berenson of Epic Pictures Group along with Mike Mendez and Axelle Carolyn. Axelle Carolyn created the concept and brought the filmmakers together for this unique production.
:jol:


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Sounds promising :jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^It does indeed:jol:


----------



## MorbidFun (May 8, 2012)

bobzilla said:


> Sounds promising :jol:


Yes it does kinda like creepshow or trick r treat more recently


----------



## zombastic (Aug 27, 2012)

Released today in select theaters, itunes and on VOD. Here's the trailer.
I just checked my tv and it is now available on Comcast/Xfinity OnDemand for $7.99


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Intriguing


----------



## hippieman556 (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks for the heads up


----------



## zombastic (Aug 27, 2012)

I liked it. A bit creepy, some gore, some supernatural, some laughs, a little bit of everything. The fact that each short is about 10 minutes means it does not take long to get to the action. A couple of times I even laughed out loud. Fun flick.


----------



## tarpleyg (Nov 4, 2014)

I bought the movie on iTunes but was a little let down. I still like Trick 'r Treat a lot more.


----------

